# maltese vs yorkie



## blondyinnh (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello I am new here and seeking advice. I have been trying to decide between getting a maltese or a yorkie. I know the breeds are similar. Can I please get some feedback from anyone who has owned either breed? We live in New England on a lake and spend time outdorrs. Our dog will be on the dock, boat, jet ski and in sand. I am looking for a smaller dog 4-5 pounds who I can travel and bring different places. I am looking for a best friend. Is there a higher maintenance level with maltese? it looks like so with their white coat and that is what makes me nervous. The dog will get puppy cuts as I am not into the longer hair.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have three maltese and one yorkie. 

Personally I find that the maltese are definitely higher maintenance. My yorkie is sort of a wash and go dog and never matts. The malts need more brushing - unless you keep them in short hair cuts....which grooming costs can be high too. Also there's always the chance of tear staining on the white dogs. I'm lucky that out of three malts, only one tends to get tear stains. There are precautions you can take, but you don't have to worry about that with the darker color dogs.

As for personality and temperments...I personally like the maltese as they were originally bred purely for companionship. The yorkies (terriers) are definitely higher energy pups. 

Hope this helps. They're both great little dogs.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (blondyinnh @ Mar 4 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892320


> Hello I am new here and seeking advice. I have been trying to decide between getting a maltese or a yorkie. I know the breeds are similar. Can I please get some feedback from anyone who has owned either breed? We live in New England on a lake and spend time outdorrs. Our dog will be on the dock, boat, jet ski and in sand. I am looking for a smaller dog 4-5 pounds who I can travel and bring different places. I am looking for a best friend. Is there a higher maintenance level with maltese? it looks like so with their white coat and that is what makes me nervous. The dog will get puppy cuts as I am not into the longer hair.
> Thank you in advance![/B]


Dog on a jet ski? I'm pretty sure neither of these breeds are 'swimming' breeds...so if you are going to get either, you will have to get some sort of doggy floating safety vest for them... none of our maltese have liked water - in fact, act scared around it.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

When I was considering another dog to keep my first Maltese company, I was deciding between a Yorkie and a Maltese. Turns out I'm allergic to dogs and can only have dogs that have hair and no undercoat (fur). What I didn't know when I got my first Malt is that Maltese have hair only (no fur which aggrevates my allergies). So now I only have Maltese. 

My first 2 Malts, I kept their hair short and they didn't require any maintenance at all.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although maltese are my first love I do have to say yorkies run a close second. I find most dogs (and I've had quite a few
run through my home over the years) tend to fit into your type of life, whether it a quiet or noisy household. Yorkies are
always curious but do settle down if there's nothing going on. Maltese can be too. Both can be barkers or not. Both have
no undercoat so are basically hypo-allergenic. Although staining doesn't show on a yorkie like it does on a maltese, they
are both prone to it. Both can have luxating patellas. Yorkies have had a lot of Liver Shunt rear it's ugly head in recent
years so it's important to go to a good reputable breeder or a rescue who has checked this out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 4 2010, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892362


> Although maltese are my first love I do have to say yorkies run a close second. I find most dogs (and I've had quite a few
> run through my home over the years) tend to fit into your type of life, whether it a quiet or noisy household. Yorkies are
> always curious but do settle down if there's nothing going on. Maltese can be too. Both can be barkers or not. Both have
> no undercoat so are basically hypo-allergenic. Although staining doesn't show on a yorkie like it does on a maltese, they
> ...



oh! that's right, Brit...thanks for reminding me. Yorkies do have seem to have a high incidence of Liver problems for some reason. My friends two yorkies both have liver problems....and I almost bought a little yorkie girl a year or so ago, I paid for the bile acid test and it came back too high!!! At this point, even if I went through a good breeder for a yorkie, I'd have him/her checked out first. 

I think if I get another dog (no time soon) it might actually be a long coat chihuahua.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Since this is a Maltese forum, you will probably find a LOT of biased people here (like myself! lol) who will vote for a Maltese. 

The only major differences in a Maltese vs Yorkie that I have noted are of course their hair color, I have heard they are a little easier to groom, and healthwise, Yorkies are 36 times more likely than any other breed COMBINED to have a liver shunt which is very serious and something to look into. Because of this, it's incredibly important to find a reputable show breeder if you go with a Yorkie (or a Maltese for that matter). I think Yorkies have more of a terrier-like personality in general.

If you're going to keep your dog in a puppy cut, maintenance should be easy with either breed...they will both need a bath once per week, or more often if you are out on the beach or in the water. Only a select few Maltese like water...not sure about Yorkies...but they are not water-loving breeds in general. What would you do if your puppy/dog hated water even with conditioning? It's something to think about.

We would all be happy to point you in the right direction on both reputable show Maltese breeders & Yorkie breeders.


----------



## blondyinnh (Mar 4, 2010)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Mar 4 2010, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892330


> QUOTE (blondyinnh @ Mar 4 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892320





> Hello I am new here and seeking advice. I have been trying to decide between getting a maltese or a yorkie. I know the breeds are similar. Can I please get some feedback from anyone who has owned either breed? We live in New England on a lake and spend time outdorrs. Our dog will be on the dock, boat, jet ski and in sand. I am looking for a smaller dog 4-5 pounds who I can travel and bring different places. I am looking for a best friend. Is there a higher maintenance level with maltese? it looks like so with their white coat and that is what makes me nervous. The dog will get puppy cuts as I am not into the longer hair.
> Thank you in advance![/B]


Dog on a jet ski? I'm pretty sure neither of these breeds are 'swimming' breeds...so if you are going to get either, you will have to get some sort of doggy floating safety vest for them... none of our maltese have liked water - in fact, act scared around it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes dog on a jet ski LOL. Our grandparents live behind us on the lake and their dachshund will sit being held on your lap with front paws on handle bars. He has his own life vest don't worry. If there scared its fine I wouldn't push it just sharing our lifestyle to see if a "white" dog is in our best interest.


----------



## blondyinnh (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the replys  I am a member of some yorkie sites as well positing the same question.  

Who ever I buy from it WILL be from someone reputable. I have done nothing but research over these past couple weeks, spoken to several all over New England for both breeds. I can tell when I don't care for a particular breeder. I am worried of the liver issue with yorkies yes. But not quite sure on how to prevent this or know it could happen to "mine" 

Im noticing several people own both breeds on these boards and I am welcoming their imput  

Thank you again


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (blondyinnh @ Mar 4 2010, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892386


> Thank you all for the replys  I am a member of some yorkie sites as well positing the same question.
> 
> Who ever I buy from it WILL be from someone reputable. I have done nothing but research over these past couple weeks, spoken to several all over New England for both breeds. I can tell when I don't care for a particular breeder. I am worried of the liver issue with yorkies yes. But not quite sure on how to prevent this or know it could happen to "mine"
> 
> ...



You can ask for bile acids testing on a pup before buying.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (blondyinnh @ Mar 4 2010, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892383


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Mar 4 2010, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892330





> QUOTE (blondyinnh @ Mar 4 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892320





> Hello I am new here and seeking advice. I have been trying to decide between getting a maltese or a yorkie. I know the breeds are similar. Can I please get some feedback from anyone who has owned either breed? We live in New England on a lake and spend time outdorrs. Our dog will be on the dock, boat, jet ski and in sand. I am looking for a smaller dog 4-5 pounds who I can travel and bring different places. I am looking for a best friend. Is there a higher maintenance level with maltese? it looks like so with their white coat and that is what makes me nervous. The dog will get puppy cuts as I am not into the longer hair.
> Thank you in advance![/B]


Dog on a jet ski? I'm pretty sure neither of these breeds are 'swimming' breeds...so if you are going to get either, you will have to get some sort of doggy floating safety vest for them... none of our maltese have liked water - in fact, act scared around it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes dog on a jet ski LOL. Our grandparents live behind us on the lake and their dachshund will sit being held on your lap with front paws on handle bars. He has his own life vest don't worry. If there scared its fine I wouldn't push it just sharing our lifestyle to see if a "white" dog is in our best interest.
[/B][/QUOTE]


We live close to a lake, and I have seen both Yorkies and Maltese on jet skis. They seemed happy enough. The ones I saw did have life vests on. My two love the beach, but don't want to go into water that actually covers their feet. I personally wouldn't take my dogs on the lakes here, since all of our lakes have alligators in them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I had to pick between the maltese and yorkie when I was puppy searching. I have no regrets on choosing the maltese but I will have a york one of these days. 

We go to yorkie meetup groups, and I LOVE them, but I swear, My Gigi is the ONLY sane one there. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The ones at the meetups are toy obessed, yappy, smart, sweet, demanding, easier maintance, never a dull moment! They are all such <strike>terrors</strike>, I mean terriers! LOL Yorkies are like big dogs in a tiny body, maltese are like humans in a dog body. LOL I think maltese are snugglier, based on my personal experience, yorkies are always go-go-GO! LOL I only have experience with one maltese, which is my Gigi, she's quiet, submissive, calm or hyper, smart, biddable, *very* attached to me, lady-like, dainty, travels everywhere with me, ect. My Gigi is barely four pounds, the yorkies at our play group are 2-13 pounds. LOL Even though maintance is harder with malts, just keep them in a cut, it will all be worth it!  

And yup, Yorkies are 36 times more likely than any other dog breed to get a liver shunt, due to all the terrible, uneducated people breeding yorkies out there.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Personally I have owned both Yorkies and Maltese, I had two Yorkies a few years ago and they lived to be 14 and 15 years old with no medical problems whatsoever. They were very lovable and loved to be with me all the time. But at the same time, like someone else said they are a small dog mine were 4 1/2 and 5 lbs and very tiny but they thought they were big and could run with the big dogs. I also have to say my little girl named herself, her name was Sassy and she lived up to her name, my little boys name was Spunky and he was definately full of spunk. They were a lot easier to keep their coat in good condition. We owned a swimming pool and they would just run and jump in, we had to keep an eye on them all the time because if you didn't you would see them floating around the pool on the raft sunning themselves.

I now have 3 Maltese and am attempting to grow out their coats. It is a very demanding job and you do have to keep up with it. They tolerate their baths but don't seem to like the water as much as the yorkies. After having both I would definately choose the Maltese for their loving personalities and companionship and love to cuddle which I want now and if you want a very active little dog I would go for the Yorkie just be sure you find a good breeder and have the tests done.

I Hope this helps a little in your decision, either way I know you will love them.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yorkies are my first love but I can't wait to get a maltese later this year. They are both such awesome breeds. While a toy dog, yorkies are also a terrier and were bred to kill rats so they have a prey drive. Maltese were bred to be companions and shouldn't have the prey-drive that yorkies have. Maltese may have calmer personalities on average than yorkies...yorkies are probably a little more active because of the terrier in them. So far as grooming..they are very similar but I would say maltese are a little more high maintenance because of the white coat and a thicker silk coat on average than a yorkie's silk coat. HOwever, if you are planning to keep in a puppy cut I don't think it would make much difference except for the white coat. One thing I can think of is that maltese are more prone to sunburning...just a thought if you plan to be out on the lake a lot. Both of my yorkies have been to the lake and riding out on the boat before and seem to enjoy it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 4 2010, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892568


> Yorkies are my first love but I can't wait to get a maltese later this year. They are both such awesome breeds. While a toy dog, yorkies are also a terrier and were bred to kill rats so they have a prey drive. Maltese were bred to be companions and shouldn't have the prey-drive that yorkies have. Maltese may have calmer personalities on average than yorkies...yorkies are probably a little more active because of the terrier in them. So far as grooming..they are very similar but I would say maltese are a little more high maintenance because of the white coat and a thicker silk coat on average than a yorkie's silk coat. HOwever, if you are planning to keep in a puppy cut I don't think it would make much difference except for the white coat. One thing I can think of is that maltese are more prone to sunburning...just a thought if you plan to be out on the lake a lot. Both of my yorkies have been to the lake and riding out on the boat before and seem to enjoy it.[/B]


That is an excellent point you make about Maltese sunburning easier. That is something to consider! To the original poster, if you aren't already aware, they do make a spray for dogs that helps protect them from the sun.


----------

